# Engineer adds 37 times too much chemical to a planes fuel!



## caravanman (Apr 22, 2020)

Gotta love these "engineers" who don't understand tens and units. Maybe he got his "qualification" online too?  


Beware of internet calculators !


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 22, 2020)

Reminds me of the 'Gimli Glider'......a mix-up in calculations when fueling an Air Canada '767 back when Canada was switching to the Metric System...


----------



## caravanman (Apr 22, 2020)

Gosh, a very bad error indeed! How fortunate that the pilot was actually an experienced glider pilot, and that the co pilot knew of the existence of the Gimli former air force runway!

Ed.


----------

